# Piccino descaling



## dougja

I've been rather naughty and not changed the filter on my piccino in the 18 months since buying, although I have only used it probably 1-2 times a week on average since getting it. I have just purchased one now.

However, I'm now worried I may have limescale inside. Professional descaling isn't really an option as although that's what Fracino say to do, it'll obviously not be cheap and I can't really spend the money right now.

Questions: Has anyone ever descaled theirs at home? Will it work? Will it break the machine?

I know it doesn't have a water tap, but what's wrong with just running the tank through the group head outlet?

thank you


----------



## Norvin

I believe that the problem lies with getting the descaling fluid out of the steam boiler.


----------



## hotmetal

This isn't a "how to" but it is worth reading if you're goint=g to descale.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/descaling

In fact, it's worth bookmarking the whole site as there's loads of useful info on there.

http://www.coffeetimeuk.com/


----------



## espressotechno

Is the water used in your Piccino hard or soft (look inside your kettle) ?


----------



## paul whu

How much do Fracino charge to descale the machine I wonder??? I have just bought one of these and the descaling issue does seem confusing.


----------



## Coffee Dog

paul whu said:


> How much do Fracino charge to descale the machine I wonder??? I have just bought one of these and the descaling issue does seem confusing.


I second this. Anyone had it done?


----------



## Trevis

My question is; has there been much variation in the Cherub product. When was the product first introduced and what changes have happened to it and when? Other than the gripe about the drip tray size and that there seems to be a new one on newer models I cant seem to find much on the Cherub ranges evolution.

You can easily check out our high quality Testking CISSP which prepares you well for the testking.eu You can also get success in real hodges exam with the quality www.quincy.edu and University of Saint Joseph and best of luck.


----------



## Coffee Dog

Trevis said:


> My question is; has there been much variation in the Cherub product. When was the product first introduced and what changes have happened to it and when? Other than the gripe about the drip tray size and that there seems to be a new one on newer models I cant seem to find much on the Cherub ranges evolution.


I'd suggest emailing Fracino direct. They're very quick to reply. Or PM Coffeebean, he will probably know http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?1076-coffeebean .

Back on topic:- I'm waiting for a reply from Fracino. In the meantime I've took the water filter out, as it's £18.00 to replace every 3 months!, and am using Tesco Ashbeck water.


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Slightly confused Piccino or Cherub?

One person says Piccino and another replies Cherub ~ are they the same?


----------



## Coffee Dog

Bruce Boogie said:


> Slightly confused Piccino or Cherub?
> 
> One person says Piccino and another replies Cherub ~ are they the same?


I'm talking about the Piccino Bruce. Trevis should have started a new topic for his/her Cherub but nevermind.

How are you finding your new machine Bruce? I'm finding the plastic tamper is a load of horse poo. Keeping my eye out for a proper one. It's a steep learning curve!


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Thanks for sorting that out!!

I enjoyed todays espresso! It took too long to reach the cup but I haven't got a measuring cup yet. The plastic tamper is very silly, yes a real one is essential.

This looks reasonable http://www.amazon.co.uk/Motta-Tamper-Flat-Wooden-Handle/dp/B003ICKH3M/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1419958742&sr=1-1&keywords=58mm+coffee+tamper is 58mm the right size for our machines?

I'm only using the free DE coffee I got, so reasonable is relative!!

I don't know about the Fracino grinder ~ maybe that gets changed but you have to start somewhere

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------

